# Hello from SoCal



## iLuGNU (Jan 9, 2010)

Been boarding for 4-5 years now. I ride our local mountains- Mt. High and Big Bear. I have yet to ride this season =/ BUT going for a 5 day trip to Tahoe next week. Anyway, just sayin hello and don't be shy if you're also from Cali. :thumbsup:


----------



## mAd mOrdigan (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey what's up! I ride mt high most and sometimes bear. I'll be in tahoe this weekend.


----------



## iLuGNU (Jan 9, 2010)

Sweet! It'll be my first time there. Which mountain are you going to?


----------



## mAd mOrdigan (Jan 12, 2010)

first time for me too! northstar. how bout you?


----------

